
Ask HN: Has someone made this? - kolemcrae
I have really shitty memory.<p>I also have friends and check out stuff.<p>So sometimes my friends will suggest a new TV show or book I should check out. I say I will and then completely forget about it.<p>Also, sometimes there are announcements about stuff I should get but maybe I don&#x27;t have the money or just don&#x27;t want to deal with it.<p>I could use an app or web service that makes this stupid easy. I open it, type the thing (such as that cool book I should check out) in and then close it.<p>Every so often I can open it and look at the list of stuff. Maybe I got a raise and want to  buy something cool, maybe I&#x27;m bored and need a new Netflix show to watch.<p>I&#x27;d also want it to notify me once in a while. Maybe once a week or even just once a month to check out the list.<p>Stupid simple. I know I could use a note app like evernote or keep but then the list gets lost in everything else there.
======
LVB
I sympathize. Any of the the todo apps that have an Inbox feature that you can
add to from anywhere would probably be most of what you want. I use Omnifocus,
though something free/web like Todoist is probably sufficient. If you spend a
lot of time on the command line, todo.txt type apps are nice and simple.

For me the main thing was: I want to hit a key, type something, and be done.
Don't show me a bunch of other stuff or I'll get distracted. So like right now
I can hit ctrl-opt-space and a little Omnifocus box pops up to capture my
thought and then goes away. When I'm in the mind to sort through the list,
then I'll look at all the gory details.

~~~
tonyarkles
I've got a catch all Evernote notebook that I can email to. Evernote web
clipper goes there too. Every week or two (when I remember...) I go through
it, sort it into wherever it should go, and rip through the action items.

------
larrykubin
I made an Android app like this as a class project to mess with Firebase. Here
is a demo, sounds like the same idea.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB_lGaKHODY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB_lGaKHODY)

I never polished it and put it on the store though. Is this what you had in
mind?

------
DrScump
I have a Dropbox directory for small note files that I can access from desktop
or mobile. I use Jota editor on the mobile side, but any that copes with CR/LF
conversions should do for multiple platforms.

------
mohsinr
You need simplenote [1], free, no photos nothing, just simple notes. I use and
love it. Android app have even small psss

[1] [https://simplenote.com](https://simplenote.com)

~~~
siquick
I run my whole life off a combination of Simplenote and Trello

------
justanton
I use Wunderlist precisely for that purpose:

When I discover an interesting book/movie, I just add it to my list there
"read to" or "watch to".

------
HenryTheHorse
I use google keep for this. "Read" book-lists, "to read" book-lists, pictures
of book covers that I want to buy etc.

